# safeguard worm med



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone use safeguard worm med paste for horses for there dog. the man at the tractor store said that i can use it on my dog


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

What's the active ingredient in it? I use injectible ivermectin for cattle on my dog, I just dose it correctly. It works great for heartworm.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know folks who use the paste .. But personally I use the 1 % ivermectin injectable for cattle .. It's the best you need to make sure your dosing it properly .1 cc per 10 lbs of body weight. So for instance if you have a 50lb dog you would give the dog .5 cc's and you don't want to inject it into the skin what you do is once you have filled the syringe screw off the needle tip and inject the ivermectin directly into the dogs mouth or into a hot dog and feed it to them. You want to get a 1ml syringe/needle. That is the smallest and easiest to dose this stuff. Ivermectin can not be given to collies, mixed collies, hetland sheepdogs, Australian shepherds, and Old English sheepdogs because they have a known sensitivity to the drug and it can easily cause Toxicity in these breeds. It is advised before treating any dog with heart worm preventative that the dog be tested for heart worm prior to administering Ivermectin as this can kill an already heart worm positive dog. So make sure you have your dog tested for HW prior to starting any type of HW preventative.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wormers for Cattle & Swine: Injectable Ivermectin & Ivomec

This is what you want to use once a month it's the best.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I know folks who use the paste .. But personally I use the 1 % ivermectin injectable for cattle .. It's the best you need to make sure your dosing it properly .1 cc per 10 lbs of body weight. So for instance if you have a 50lb dog you would give the dog .5 cc's and you don't want to inject it into the skin what you do is once you have filled the syringe screw off the needle tip and inject the ivermectin directly into the dogs mouth or into a hot dog and feed it to them. You want to get a 1ml syringe/needle. That is the smallest and easiest to dose this stuff. Ivermectin can not be given to collies, mixed collies, hetland sheepdogs, Australian shepherds, and Old English sheepdogs because they have a known sensitivity to the drug and it can easily cause Toxicity in these breeds. It is advised before treating any dog with heart worm preventative that the dog be tested for heart worm prior to administering Ivermectin as this can kill an already heart worm positive dog. So make sure you have your dog tested for HW prior to starting any type of HW preventative.


:goodpost: very informative post i didnt know that about those breeds and ivermectin, thanks!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Safefguard is not a heartworm preventative. The active ingredient in safeguard is fenbendazole, it is one and the same as Panacur. Fenbendazole treats Whips, large rounds, hooks, and tapes.

i was able to find ya'll a comparison chart for future reference
Comparison Chart of Wormers for Dogs

EDIT: fenbendazole is used in addition to heartworm prevention.

EDIT EDIT: it is .1 of a cc per ten pounds for ivermectin

Hope i wasn't stepping on anyones toes.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Shana I think he's talking about this

Intervet: Safe-Guard Paste


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> Shana I think he's talking about this
> 
> Intervet: Safe-Guard Paste


Yeah he is, look at the active ingredient 

EDIT: i've used safe guard paste, and right now i currently have a bottle of this: http://www.nobleridgeveterinarysupply.com/product/Pan1000

Which is the same thing, but it's just not the paste and i can draw it up in a syringe


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No I made a typo your correct .1 cc for every 10 lbs of weight. And there are horse pastes that are used as HW preventative. I don't use them but I know plenty of folks who do.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If your looking for an intestinal dewormer just pick up the safe guard for dogs. Or you can use Panacur-C both are the same thing.

Dog worms | Eliminate dog worms with Safe-Guard Dog Dewormer.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> No I made a typo your correct .1 cc for every 10 lbs of weight. And there are horse pastes that are used as HW preventative. I don't use them but I know plenty of folks who do.


Yeah, i've never used the paste with invermectin and praziquentel on my dogs... I like it being separate

is this the stuff you were talking about?

ValleyVet.com - Image Detail

EDIT: i was able to bargain shop and find the 1000ml bottle of panacur on ebay for 113 bones free shipping and i had a 10.00 off coupon for ebay so it knocked it down to 103.00 which will treat my entire yard for quite some time.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Actually this is the Horse Paste HW preventative I was thinking about Zimecterin Gold I know a few people who use it for dogs but it's dosed differently and I prefer not to use the pastes.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> Actually this is the Horse Paste HW preventative I was thinking about Zimecterin Gold I know a few people who use it for dogs but it's dosed differently and I prefer not to use the pastes.


yeah, it makes me a little hesitant with the paste too, i've only used it the once until i could get the bottle of liquid because you don't know one hundred percent if the dogs are getting their entire dosage or not. Yeah the zimecterin has the same active ingredients in it as the equimax. We're saying the same thing, there are just so many different manufacturers of the same ingredients.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i like the liquid because you can measure out JUST enough for each dog not wasting a drop of it so it goes further. With the prepackaged stuff you get off the shelf labeled for dogs you get charged 4x more per ml and you worm for a block of weight like 0-10 pounds, 10-20, ect. so your 11 pound dog gets the same amount as the 20 pound dog.

EDIT: I've become a cheapskate finding the most affordable methods to maintain my herd of dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not know if it was this forum or Gamedog forum but someone wormed his yard with safe guard and he lost several dogs to an overdose....... There are better cheap wormers than safeguard. Ivermectin is one of them


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa are you talking about the safe guard for HW? The paste? Or safe guard for intestinal parasites?


----------

